# funny vid thread ~ add your funny videos



## Rusty Shackleford

ill start with a kid whose IQ just knocked down about 15 points

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NA23QvtvA8&feature=related"]YouTube- Dumb kid owns himself[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

my first sticky!!! oh joyous day!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

damn. this kid got it in the berries and then in the head!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBJKgUc9i7I&feature=related"]YouTube- This Kid Will Never Have Children[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=06TDluo90tM&feature=related"]YouTube- 100 Pounds If You Don't Laugh[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMHaiMzgCNA&feature=related"]YouTube- never scare a black man[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1L6pLQskLg&feature=related"]YouTube- If you watch this 1000 times you will still laugh[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

Congrats on the sticky!! Now post!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyzB_2M_ZMQ"]YouTube- funny video drunk guy[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

i am apparently a very bad person 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pj2kUcTgOIw&NR=1"]YouTube- if you laugh you are a very bad person[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Man, you have a wild sense of humor.


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFGyq1xcKEU"]YouTube- MONKEY BALLS[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DzZqje04vLE"]YouTube- monkey smells finger[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

I love to play with Tannerite, but I've never combined multiple pounds of Tannerite with several gallons of gasoline and an old appliance.  Fun to watch and worth a chuckle.  Let's just say that shooting from 300 feet away is not far enough when chunks of the old 'fridge were blasted 450 feet away!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiEUMTT5TxY"]YouTube- 4 Pounds of Tannerite VS 1 Old Fridge[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBf6QFeEHU4"]YouTube- Kick the monsters ass[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftxJsOObuwM&feature=related"]YouTube- Drunk as a skunk !!![/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFkSohdhpxU&feature=related"]YouTube- Kids Remove Screw from Boss's Chair[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XXoM_9aEgtg&feature=related"]YouTube- Super Clean Glass Prank[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

*Clumsy Best Man Ruins Wedding*



http://www.break.com/index/clumsy-best-man-knocks-bride-into-pool.html


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uwlmJ1a9xU&feature=related"]YouTube- Dale Gribble Building a Fire[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8UwsffLtNY"]YouTube- FUNNY CAR COMMERCIAL[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

*Obama Bumper  Sticker Removal Kit (feat. Brad Stine) 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=201pgTaEseQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Obama Bumper Sticker Removal Kit (feat. Brad Stine)[/ame]
*

* [youtube]<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/201pgTaEseQ&hl=en_US&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/201pgTaEseQ&hl=en_US&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>[/youtube]*


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

It's taking forever to load for me, but it's worth the wait:


----------



## Smoke King

I've posted this on Docs other sites, but its worth an encore!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AC-qn9rvxEc&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- I WISH I NEVER MET YOU - I Am Better Than Your Kids[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=031Dshcnso4"]YouTube- Flower Warfare - Psychedelic Action Scene[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PqviCx3BsrQ"]YouTube- Four'N Twenty Legendary Angus[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptXEVbBLPDM"]YouTube- Foghorn Leghorn  - The Dixie Fryer[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Might be a repost but its cute 


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=13b_1281116231


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> Might be a repost but its cute
> 
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=13b_1281116231




That is cute 

I like this one I see all the time on TV from Travelers Insurance.. lol

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q9LzeDg8z-M"]YouTube- ‪Travelers Insurance - Rattlesnake‬‎[/ame]
*
*


----------



## Cowboy

I aint never seen that one before PG


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

good stuff, folks! PG i love foghorn leghorn!!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RkYWb6K-oY"]YouTube- ‪funny fat guy!!!!!!‬‎[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXZEGm2hXwQ"]YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## tsaw

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quqgg9UXadI"]YouTube- telemarket chinese style[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

Hrmm... who does this remind you of *? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TA2iGEog1Gg"]YouTube- Drunk Guy Smashes Face Into Lamp Post[/ame]


*


----------



## tsaw

Ironman said:


> Hrmm... who does this remind you of *?
> 
> YouTube- Drunk Guy Smashes Face Into Lamp Post
> 
> 
> *



um.. Rusty on the way to school?


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


> YouTube- Broadcast Yourself.



Where _is_ this ride? 
Just askin'...


----------



## Melensdad

Hiding from their own president 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCG1PD4cirE"]YouTube- Crazy[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBwG22L50is"]YouTube- Wai Wai Swollen Noodles 30sec[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Ironman

Face plant...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQyS5mxBgBE"]YouTube- drunk girls fall from shopping cart onto concrete[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## Cowboy

Relaxing in the back yard 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MAH-YAhkU9M&NR=1"]YouTube- Dog smoking a cigarette[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHfwtjyDjVc"]YouTube- The Cigarette Trick  - Barnaby[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOz6svMXJnM"]YouTube- Let's go to the CANDY Store o(^-^)o[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcpx8O82KLM"]YouTube- Eccentric Witness Describes Robbery Attempt[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Rusty learns to ride*

An oldie 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQYOma91ho4"]YouTube- Motorcycle Off Road Training Demo[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*She takes it on the face*

Looks like a cool show.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cfeTZNcA3g"]YouTube- The Amazing Race - Watermelon Launch[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

"you have to finish"

YIKES that is a pretty hardcore response!!!


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WYojEwfcwVw"]YouTube        - Funny cats and animals do some hilarious stufff[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*wtf*

This one is kinda funny _and _weird 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0W8fBsLYHcE"]YouTube        - Funky Forest - After School Club (with english subtitles)[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Air Guitar?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBgxCunPUUM&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Paineilmakitarakisa Siurualla[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qj8PhxSnhg"]YouTube        - The Muppets: Cårven Der Pümpkîn[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

*Canadian Police Chase*

This commercial is a Canadian staple every winter; it's one of my favourites

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n6pzDrxxROQ"]YouTube        - Canadian Police Chase[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSK1D3bZhRs&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Cat vs Printer - The Translation[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

Re: Cat v Printer

I guess it's not the time to watch something that makes you LOL when someone is trying to sleep upstairs.


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9Fyey4D5hg&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Useful Dog Tricks performed by Jesse[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP1Pk62X7XQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Simon's Cat in 'Cat Chat'[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Simon's Cat in 'The Box'[/ame]


----------



## Lithium

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tuf61OjvoPQ&feature=channel"]YouTube        - Simon's Cat 'Snow Business'[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*pwned*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OM_3np-C0Ps"]YouTube        - subidon de pezones[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

That was wrong!!!! So wrong!


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## tsaw

Funny and cute!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B37yJxFkQ8o"]YouTube        - Baby Troy imitating Mommy and Daddy on phone[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

*No Human Should Be Able To Do This*

Maybe it's not funny, but it's definitely interesting.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dea-BmfGNs"]YouTube        - No Human should be able to do this! A MUST SEE.mp4[/ame]


----------



## jokerfella

http://www.ijoke.tv/video/&v=122826356554

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DGDUYlmcz78"]YouTube        - Sarah Silverman on the Green Movement[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Efsy4sXIiPs&feature=related"]YouTube        - TIGER WOODS' MOM[/ame]


----------



## Ironman




----------



## The Cynergist

I'm sure we've all done this at least once . . . right?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7HlQyufe2jY"]YouTube        - Alcohol test[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

Here's a couple of funny ones:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOwvmZSVrNU"]YouTube        - Iguana Fart[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kgo6C77JBo8"]YouTube      - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

Youtube says the photo booth video might be copyrighted, so I took it down from my channel. _ Here is the link_ to where I originally saw it though


----------



## The Cynergist

Make sure you say grace the next time you eat McDonald's

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6W97E3JYAqI"]YouTube        - Kinetic Typography - McDonald's Prayer[/ame]


----------



## jokerfella

*Early Christmas vid about special herb with Willie Nelson/Stephen Colbert*

http://www.ijoke.tv/video/&v=122977530821


----------



## Ironman

*Hahahahahahaha*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muc0kaQtCMU"]YouTube        - Girl goes crazy with her cam's special effects[/ame]


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Melensdad

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNMXKVEc33Q"]YouTube        - Jeep Car Wash.wm[/ame][ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNMXKVEc33Q"]YouTube        - Jeep Car Wash.wm[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Birds Get Involved In A Cat Fight.. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbBlYfTbA44"]YouTube        - Epic Cat Fight (cat's horror)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Tis the season*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u_c1oyaClU"]YouTube        - White Trash Christmas[/ame]


----------



## jombalgan

http://humorvideos.magnify.net/video/Swimming-Pool-Dance
Unusual dance in Russia


----------



## The Cynergist

*I Have No Secrets*

Sharing the sentiments of many women I'm sure

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dbQqrEamdQ"]YouTube        - I have no secrets[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

*Do You Flip Your Latkes in the Air Sometimes?*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSJCSR4MuhU&feature=player_profilepage"]YouTube        - Candlelight - The Maccabeats - Hanukkah[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

*I Elfed Myself*

My Honey, my dog Kiti and me showing off our holiday moves.  

http://adf.ly/115253/elfmyself2


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ntUb6FFXfg"]YouTube        - Budweiser Commercial (Snow Fight)[/ame]


----------



## jokerfella

http://www.ijoke.tv/video/&v=126166706027



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEHy_Oosh8o"]YouTube        - You Mean Bagels Aren't  Piranhas?[/ame]


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfwpGCXVBF4&feature=grec_index"]YouTube        - Banned viagra commercial[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

Good luck compilation

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3L2_Z2V2tg"]YouTube        - LUCK Compilation 2010 || Best Luck of the Year || FUNNY || HD || WEBFAIL.AT[/ame]

tom


----------



## The Cynergist

*Puff Puff Pass it on*

Supposedly, this is what life will be like when everyone in California is getting high: 

http://adf.ly/115253/puffpuff


----------



## The Cynergist

Re Budweiser snowball fight

That was pretty funny


----------



## Ironman

*woops*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzLGvs9twX4"]YouTube        - Самый быстрый трубоукладчик[/ame]


----------



## The Cynergist

*American Standard - Toilets you can trust every time*

This commercial was based on a true story

http://adf.ly/115253/poop


----------



## pirate_girl

*Old video.
Do you think they ever caught the leprechaun?


Leprechaun in Alabama   *

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zkw_mru-hU"]YouTube        - Leprechaun in Alabama[/ame]


----------



## jokerfella

http://www.ijoke.tv/video/&v=127482817586

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87xLrWV6pFs"]YouTube        - I DID HIM[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1Vnjb5a2LI"]YouTube        - RUSSIAN MOM[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Hey man nice shot*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYtmljjSnCY"]YouTube        - Headshot[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ce98QmgL04k"]YouTube        - The New Guy in Prison[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0D78JtxmqI"]YouTube        - William Shatner on Gun Control - It's How Well You Aim the Gun[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bBSKPqEeXTw"]YouTube        - Mel Gibson in The Colonel[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s1iIwUU2_Ow"]YouTube        - Mike Tyson's The President's Speech[/ame]


----------



## jokerfella

Rich Hall as Otis Crenshaw singing"Don't Hurt me" Funny


http://www.ijoke.tv/video/&v=126214192277


----------



## Ironman

*angry problem*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTZPFNhzHms"]YouTube        - Rock Band Flip Out[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: angry problem*



Ironman said:


> YouTube        - Rock Band Flip Out



Did he get frustrated over keeping up with Tom Scholz?


----------



## tommu56

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwZAIO7q9v8&feature=player_embedded#at=247


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZybFl_pfMk"]YouTube        - Funniest movie line ever[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ItY45obOC4"]YouTube        - Baby Gets Scared When His Mother Blows Her Nose[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

I have nothing to add:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GaoLU6zKaws]YouTube - Sexy Sax Man (Careless Whisper Saxophone Prank!!) directors cut[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Funny!
Does he know any tune other than Careless Whisper?
He may want to mix it up a bit..above the old routine...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7x_vWNRS5c"]YouTube        - Carole King - Jazzman[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*add your funny videos*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf14fJhHhMk&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Wiener Schnitzel commercial (funny)[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Knockout*

Quite the showman ...




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=04WJ0OaIXjc&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - Capoeira Fighter.wmv[/ame]


----------



## a5gunner

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QW-EVqsQrgY"]YouTube        - Skippy Stare...Magnified[/ame]
Skippy Stare... Magnified


----------



## Melensdad

Now this is how you throw a punch . . . 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGI7VmsTle4"]YouTube        - Punch the Bag FAIL ORIGINAL[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Now this is how you throw a punch . . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGI7VmsTle4


----------



## pirate_girl

*Hilarious British animal voiceovers.*


----------



## Ironman

*Dog Tease*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nGeKSiCQkPw"]YouTube        - Ultimate Dog Tease[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pN8E8L5c9WI"]YouTube        - Kung Fooled[/ame]


----------



## JackieBlue

This is too cute!

http://www.break.com/cue-the-cuervo/kitten-vs-scary-tennis-ball-2056678


----------



## Obdurate

I'll post two.

A classic, my favourite Muppet... Animal:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0h4a0AcJ5s"]YouTube        - Animal Drummer[/ame]

And a nerdy funny video game glitch:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AbIVUgW0t0o"]YouTube        - MLB 2k9:  This is Why You Suck[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*add your funny gif*


----------



## JackieBlue

This is so funny and cute!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqslkxgF2IM"]YouTube        - Cat Won't Give Up The Cigarettes[/ame]


----------



## Lia

Don't ya just love it when Justice is meted out? 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcE106AMOWA&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - ‪stupid criminals‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently ever girl needs a sassy gay friend. . .



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnvgq8STMGM"]YouTube        - ‪SASSY GAY FRIEND - Hamlet‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*F-Bomb*

NSFW 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY7gtCySU9E&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - ‪WDBJ anchor Holly Pietrzak  drops F-BOMB Live Roanoke TV Station ! JUNE 8, 2011 FAIL‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Lia

*Re: F-Bomb*



Ironman said:


> NSFW


 
OMG!!!  How perfectly awful for her. How embarrassed she must feel, and must continue to feel amongst her social circle... poor Lady.  ://


----------



## muleman RIP

A minor F&L mistake!


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: F-Bomb*



Lia said:


> OMG!!! How perfectly awful for her. How embarrassed she must feel, and must continue to feel amongst her social circle... poor Lady. ://


Oh I dont know Lia , didn't seem to bother our vice president very much when he did it .


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: F-Bomb*



Cowboy said:


> Oh I dont know Lia , didn't seem to bother our vice president very much when he did it .



Yes, and he was so fucking casual about the whole big fucking deal.. wasn't he?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwLYprautw4"]YouTube        - ‪Joe Biden Drops F-Bomb on Live TV‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Didn't Newton discover the law of gravity?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vljB2xdhhG8"]YouTube        - ‪RAW Crane Falls Crashes Drops Swimming Pool On House Roof Shoreview, Minnesota ‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*funny vid thread*

This monster can bench *225LBS / 100 REPS!!*






[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwWV-VBdlzQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - ‪Big Cliff Reps 225lbs 100times‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Cry or Laugh?*

I think this is supposed to make you sad... but I accidently laughed my ass off. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ee925OTFBCA&feature"]YouTube        - ‪Best Cry Ever‬‏[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

*Re: funny vid thread*



Ironman said:


> This monster can bench *225LBS / 100 REPS!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - ‪Big Cliff Reps 225lbs 100times‬‏


 
 Any gym I ever went to a rep was full extension elbows locked. Maybe this is different here. Although 225 is a pretty good weight .  lol


----------



## Ironman

*Haters!*



norscaner said:


> Any gym I ever went to a rep was full extension elbows locked. Maybe this is different here. Although 225 is a pretty good weight .  lol


I see it didn't take long for the haters to show up. 






I suppose you are going to criticize his curls too? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3KUyon0slW8&feature"]YouTube        - ‪Big Cliff Holds Gym Record 150lbs Dumbbell Curl‬‏[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

Sorry to ruffle your feathers...didn't mean to criticize....what ever video gives you that warm fuzzy feeling is good by me.


----------



## Ironman

norscaner said:


> Sorry to ruffle your feathers...didn't mean to criticize....what ever video gives you that warm fuzzy feeling is good by me.


I was just kiddin with ya Norscanner. 
 That guy clearly needs to work on his form!  (he is kinda big tho, lol )


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: Cry or Laugh?*



Ironman said:


> I think this is supposed to make you sad... but I accidently laughed my ass off.
> 
> YouTube        - ‪Best Cry Ever‬‏



So is that his Dad, brother.. or what?


----------



## norscaner

Ironman said:


> I was just kiddin with ya Norscanner.
> That guy clearly needs to work on his form!  (he is kinda big tho, lol )


 

Really enjoy your posts just didnt want you to feel like I was "Disrespecting ya"


----------



## Ironman

*Look Both Ways*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FwVRkIzk4OU&feature"]YouTube        - ‪Be careful when farting. Look both directions!‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pCbw0BLS4m0&feature=related"]YouTube        - ‪whats for supper‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Sometimes words just cannot describe . . .


----------



## Ironman

What could go wrong? 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TUDbw_HRmA&feature"]YouTube        - ‪Снос здания в Египте‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bp4rEzf_8Y"]YouTube        - ‪Funny Dutch Cellphone Commercial‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pregnancy Test*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPlqhw8AoQI"]YouTube        - ‪Blonde Girl Pregnancy Test - Funny Ad‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Backwards*

Racing in reverse. Looks like fun. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S7ipFApsFec&feature"]YouTube        - ‪Ter land, ter zee en in de lucht: Achteruitrijden, caravanrace‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Huh??
Sheesh!  

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWIbo1vAbcY"]YouTube        - ‪Crazy Pastor Kills the Devil With His Hush Puppies‬‏[/ame]


----------



## norscaner

So anyone wanna join his church?
I wonder why membership is dropping off!
 It is confusing  Him and I read from the same bible. Did I miss the message or did he confuse the one I read?


----------



## pirate_girl

norscaner said:


> So anyone wanna join his church?


Hell No! 
Attending a service like that would scare the shit outta me.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxb7VW7s9MY&feature"]YouTube        - ‪Hidden Camera  : Swimming Blood (Mad Boys)‬‏[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4MRZzs37vvU&feature"]YouTube        - ‪drunk guy pisses on cop‬‏[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8hOxVO1AYJU&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - ‪Funny Video‬‏[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKh-LFfJjZg&feature=player_embedded"]‪Sad Kermit - HURT‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*WTF*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOfClVBdXUI"]‪@RiFFRAFF_SODMG  - RiFF RAFF SODMG - iN BRAZiL BAD BiTCH STRiPPER - PART 1‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*Re: WTF*



Ironman said:


> ‪@RiFFRAFF_SODMG - RiFF RAFF SODMG - iN BRAZiL BAD BiTCH STRiPPER - PART 1‬‏ - YouTube


 

that seasoning is good stuff i use it my steaks on the grill, as for Riff Raff... still waiting for the pole dancing vid.....


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: WTF*



Ironman said:


> ‪@RiFFRAFF_SODMG  - RiFF RAFF SODMG - iN BRAZiL BAD BiTCH STRiPPER - PART 1‬‏      - YouTube



Bet he's from Long Island.


----------



## Cowboy

*Re: WTF*



pirate_girl said:


> Bet he's from Long Island.


Yup, And just another fine example of our welfare plan in the works, cuz there aint no fuckin way that assholes gota job.


----------



## Lia

*Re: WTF*



Cowboy said:


> Yup, And just another fine example of our welfare plan in the works, cuz there aint no fuckin way that assholes gota job.


 
I'm inclined to agree with you hon... I guarantee you, I've worn dresses with a higher IQ than he's got!


----------



## Ironman

*Old guys fighting*




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sua8VL_4x90"]‪Two Old Men, Worst Fight Ever LOL‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn funny. Especially the jacket and stopping for a drink!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAsVTSZTV0w"]‪Banned Commercial Durex Condom Ad‬‏      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZOeWFBy75A"]Sears Optical Raccoon Commercial      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

this can't be real

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AjDAdKfUoA"]Booty Pop: Breast ASSests - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

_Tanning room hidden cam...  


_
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fvvTeXUJ1ZY"]Tanning Room Hidden Camera      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy




----------



## JEV

Anyone have food samples at Trader Joes lately?

http://www.youtube.com/embed/-icgySC4e2c


----------



## Lia

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5-i5DqbmdI"]The T-Mobile Parking Ticket      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Pretty funny. I was waiting for someone to smack them.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D930NyRYsz0"]Here We Go Again with Tawny Kitaen      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

This is so funny; and it would so be the type of thing that would happen to me, lol.   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=kGCBQPr-c4k


----------



## Cowboy

Lia said:


> This is so funny; and it would so be the type of thing that would happen to me, lol.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=kGCBQPr-c4k


 

Well in all fairness Lia , she just needed a little extra weight for balance like this feller . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=SfDjvhsdQoo


----------



## Lia

Cowboy said:


> Well in all fairness Lia , she just needed a little extra weight for balance like this feller .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=SfDjvhsdQoo


 
Yes, I saw that video, and was a bit bemused by it. I didn't quite get the point. Why was he shooting like that, in rapid fire?

But yes, I have a similar physique to the girl in the previous video, and I'd be just as likely to make a fool of myself trying to fire a gun that size.  lol


----------



## muleman RIP

Lia said:


> This is so funny; and it would so be the type of thing that would happen to me, lol.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=kGCBQPr-c4k


Hey if you want to dance on my hood I promise to only go real slow around the fields.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> Hey if you want to dance on my hood I promise to only go real slow around the fields.


 
Ahem. I haven't the slightest clue what it means to 'dance on your hood' honey; but knowing you it can only be something that I feel sure er... nice girls don't do, I'll pass on that doubtful pleasure. But, since you're one of my hero's I'll give you the benefit of the doubt.  


Impudent cur.  I shall whip you soundly.


----------



## muleman RIP

dance on your hood means bonnet. That is the thing you never lift to check the oil or anything else that makes the motor keep running.


----------



## Lia

muleman said:


> dance on your hood means bonnet. That is the thing you never lift to check the oil or anything else that makes the motor keep running.


 
Yes, I may not have been home in a while, but I do know what a car hood is. I just couldn't see why you would want someone to dance on it.  I know I'd be as mad as fire if someone danced on my car hood.


----------



## muleman RIP

Well if you wore the right outfit nobody would care. After 5 years the road salt and gravel roads do so much damage you don't worry about a few dents.


----------



## tommu56

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B6fcjWcelVU&feature=player_embedded&oref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fembed%2FB6fcjWcelVU&ytsession=dXYUkfDpT7waKooXORMvnzKXWVJS1Y0UIpj-wLqavJrSeHDy3_WmzwnFscnD6MQrL8rlil4R-T1J0PqkSRCWWwaisjp5n4fSbI8P-tO5syxHlXpeSYVNGHXiN4wgZFVrMZVjlJWKlQdSNoYd2kcBV1MkbuzfKNKTjLcZSR8UG5_znFzLiIij83NREVun2SxEv19IPWt3tRyVPNYlW_z93hdeuY1QXMUErsuwk2AlfIojt1CEkLN1oVlluIz4rku33ZK0WJH9LtHu3JAJQTpM0aPzxj135NBU6mroSH1fYAY&has_verified=1


----------



## pirate_girl

Poor Aunt Bee

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=prcALlp0o64"]Poor Aunt Bee      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Aliens!!!!!   

JFL Hidden Camera Gags: Flying Saucer



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d8ymgwnvdeM"]JFL Hidden Camera Gags: Flying Saucer      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Damn chickens! Funny stuff!


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

That was good Doc


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKqjr660neU"]Triumph Boats - Bubba Test      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Galvatron

now this is funny...why...i do not know 


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYCs_nKX-m8"]Burnistoun Rap, who's shoe's are they      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adillo303

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Ya6z-NlDo&feature=player_embedded"]squirrel Launcher!!!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

John Pinette - All You Can Eat Buffets 
Whatever happened to this guy?
He's too funny. 

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/1B4AZI


----------



## fogtender

Doc said:


> Aliens!!!!!
> 
> JFL Hidden Camera Gags: Flying Saucer
> 
> 
> 
> JFL Hidden Camera Gags: Flying Saucer - YouTube


 

I haven't laughed that hard in a long while!  Thanks Doc!

The chicken was the finshing touch!


----------



## fogtender

Adillo303 said:


> squirrel Launcher!!! - YouTube


 
Ouch!  I bet the animal rights group is on their butts for putting that on the tube!

Must have really disliked squirrels!


----------



## Ironman

*Faceplant Montage*

NSFW / Language

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Lef9nWH5HA"]Face! The Montage of Epic Faceplants      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPwhMoQBg_8"]Axe - Clean Your Balls (Funny Naughty Commercial) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

The ultimate Thanksgiving song.. lol

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-live/video/update-sandler-thanksgiving-song/1261476


----------



## Ironman

*Angelo Mosca vs Joe Kapp*




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ey2MlUuWvs"]Old men fight!  (Angelo Mosca and Joe Kapp) Fist Fight in SLOW MOTION!!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhUEDo_KM0E&feature=related"]The Best Bit from Hall Pass      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Funny one Tom!


----------



## pirate_girl

Kids In The Hall

I am crushing your head.. lol


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pKXMcfx1d8"]kids in the hall The Head Crusher Crushes Businessmen's Heads.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Chainsaw hippo*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi-_h8Ilfjs[/ame]


----------



## tommu56

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAP-Xj4Fz18&feature=player_embedded"]The Most Intense Taekwondo Fight Ever      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7KPZrv7JWE"]Jerome Simpson (Bengals) Touchdown Endzone Flip      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Wow, what a flip!!!!


----------



## luvs

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=24553&title=gladys-reports-a-turd

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=78927&title=nanny-911

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=60188&title=casino

http://www.comedycentral.com/videos/index.jhtml?videoId=61279&title=house

from comedy central's 'crankyankers


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=57ta7mkgrOU


----------



## Ironman

*funny fart vid thread ~ add your funny videos*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLL6esnLOWY"]MEGYN KELLY FARTS ON LIVE TV!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

kermit sings 'hurt' & turns to the dark side:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=57ta7mkgrOU


----------



## luvs

peter gets the gene that makes him : http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_KoUdbMjAlM


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LaiJ0mPbbdk"]Bud light - Horse Fart      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YslkeYldkzo&feature=player_detailpage"]Shit Married Chicks Say... to Single Girls      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZZCVpeBKIA"]Tosh.O Dick of the week / Shovel Prank      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> Shit Married Chicks Say... to Single Girls      - YouTube


 Ohh man!!!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YmXdeRXqv8"]One happy dog      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Ironman said:


> Tosh.O Dick of the week / Shovel Prank      - YouTube


Ouch, that was just cruel


----------



## Kane

loboloco said:


> Ouch, that was just cruel


Man, that was worse than cruel.  Some day the kid will get even for that one.


----------



## Ironman

*Traffic Control*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44oEpvch4AQ"]Filipino Traffic Cop Doing His Job Like A Boss      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

terrified of clowns- except i have some inane reason to watch this video  often-

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3_KtEC1rkk"]Happy Meal      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squerly

That's a pretty nasty clown luvs...


----------



## luvs

agree. he's similar to 'it'. '


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oIhGJyLR6TI"]Riccardo Patrese drives wife crazy in Civic Type-R      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Holy crap! 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L1Gwl3cd7zs#!


----------



## Kane

pirate_girl said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L1Gwl3cd7zs#!


God surely loves him, all the same.


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=L1Gwl3cd7zs#!



Damn, Lollie, that was truly painful ... as much of it as I could stand, which was about the first minute.  Did you actually
listen to that all the way to the end? If so, you must have more nerve than I do!!


----------



## pirate_girl

Danang Sailor said:


> Damn, Lollie, that was truly painful ... as much of it as I could stand, which was about the first minute.  Did you actually
> listen to that all the way to the end? If so, you must have more nerve than I do!!


Yeah, I did listen to it all the way to the end.
Call me a glutton for punishment (and goofy entertainment)


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

My son recorded this last night at an NHL Hockey game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPcAcfVvUUU&feature=youtu.be&a


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsamwOs2slI"]Extreme Idiots Compilation      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

stupid is as stupid does


----------



## nixon

Big Dog said:


> stupid is as stupid does



Watcha saying ? I was an acft electrician... Never said that I was good at it .


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4G4-ZGIfhb8&feature=player_embedded"]You Can`t Unsee: Mom`s embarrassing moment.      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Road Rage Caught on Dash cam - Driver vs Pedestrian

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=127_1331135621

Pretty wild.  The driver of a car leaves the car in the road and runs after this dude and does a flying jump into him.  ...the rest is boring.


----------



## pirate_girl

Engineer's Guide to Cats 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mHXBL6bzAR4&"]An Engineer's Guide to Cats      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Oh Crap!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2am-FjTNm_E"]Hilarious Dog Agility Course Fail      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

How to piss off a frog!


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbGPKhb8ZBI"]how to piss off a frog.wmv      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BRGTold

http://www.wimp.com/dadipad/


----------



## Ironman

Picking on the kid against the fence... and then Leroy comes around the corner. 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1Ov2HES9Rc&[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Blowout Sale ............... !

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O22PTmj-svs"]Blowout Sale      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l38blGqVeHc&feature=player_embedded"]banned commercial by Mercedes      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## CityGirl




----------



## luvs

i can't hear this on here, myself; maybe yinz can.
pg, likely unbeknownst to her as yet, got me to find this:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ADyXkIFn-I8"]The Dahntahn Song      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

Somewhere in a little town in Belguim.
On a square where nothing really happens. never.
we placed a button.
push to add drama and see what happens!

*push to add drama! see what happens. - your daily dose of drama.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9OIJRMqYAA0


----------



## pirate_girl

luvs said:


> i can't hear this on here, myself; maybe yinz can.
> pg, likely unbeknownst to her as yet, got me to find this:
> 
> The Dahntahn Song      - YouTube



dahhntahhn, yinz can get eggs 'n 'at..
Hey sweets, it played fine fer me this afternoon before you deleted it.
So I deleted my reply..
Funny stuff!


----------



## luvs

lollie, i reposted earlier.
u just gotta scroll a few posts. an 'at.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFoOavnLQUc"]Unusual Bidding Strategy on The Price is Right      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

For those that dont like cats, lets see Ya'lls dogs doing this. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URBr5oWBq5g&feature=player_embedded"]Cat Enjoying Dish Wash      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

That damn Amish cat likes to do that in the automatic waterer in the bathroom. She has gave it up recently after about a dozen times of smacking her ass for slopping water all over the floor.


----------



## pirate_girl

Cowboy said:


> For those that dont like cats, lets see Ya'lls dogs doing this.
> 
> Cat Enjoying Dish Wash      - YouTube




Good kitty!
That's too cute!


----------



## Ironman

*Old Spice*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYP_d2S1Pg"]Old Spice | Bounce      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Cowboy

Dog Needs To Hold Hands While Driving 


kind of cute, and a little annoying insecure dog. 


http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=c03_1335678694


----------



## Doc

Monthly Fails Compilation for April 2012

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaWGd5VFkAQ"]FAIL Compilation APRIL 2012 || MF || Monthly Fails      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*SAIL*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=Veg63B8ofnQ[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q8e1Ovs0DTg"]Obama loves Binaca: Funny video of Obama buying cigarettes wikileaks      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

So he grabs his smokes with the coupon on them and treats the agent like a servant and runs out to light up!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pTstzR4gwAw&ob=av3e"]Kitten Still Loves Puppy      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*WTF*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfhcefT_Vws"]WTF w wykonaniu papugi      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

*Re: WTF*



Ironman said:


> WTF w wykonaniu papugi      - YouTube




reminds me of my son Jeff's blue amazon parrot he used to own.
Elvis knew all the bad words (from former owners) and screamed hellllllllp in the morning when he wanted the cage cover off.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMtM8fvbiq4"]A Crown Crust fit for the Queen's Jubilee      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Woops*









.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENygQpTMC7s"]Pine-Sol® Pranked      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## squerly

Oh God, if I'm ever pranked like this, please let me act like the man I know I am...


----------



## Ironman

*new words*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlj7IHvjmek&sns=fb"]Do you have cock?( coke)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

*Re: new words*



Ironman said:


> Do you have cock?( coke) - YouTube


 i shouldn't be laughing but


----------



## Ironman

*Error*

*NSFW* 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GsqUZkmO-zk&"]Error 37 Rage, Error 3006 Rage, Diablo 3 Rage!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

If only it were this easy:


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13cS7oQwCHc"]Hannah Montana Coon Repellent      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

*Re: Error*



Ironman said:


> *NSFW*
> 
> Error 37 Rage, Error 3006 Rage, Diablo 3 Rage! - YouTube


That guy is so dumb, he actually had to post a sign reminding him he was in his man cave.

And error 35?  Well I suspect it is what his daddy did to his mommy.


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dWzH_D8SQwI"]Little Caesars "Fishing"      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Danang Sailor

pirate_girl said:


> Little Caesars "Fishing"      - YouTube




So, who's that with Gretchen?


----------



## pirate_girl

That doxie is bigger than Gretch.
However, I have held her over my head like that a time or two, or draped her around my neck like a mink stole lol


----------



## luvs

i wept from laughing. yes, correct! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Ln9wtnaQG8"]You're from Pittsburgh If:      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

nice video!


----------



## luvs

thanx, muley. now it's shown/known that being a burgher is sweet. yinz guys


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3AWjzCRC174&feature=player_embedded"]FUNNY DOG ATTACKING HIMSELF!!      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

I think the old boy might have made a deposit in his pants. 


[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKBOWyiAhro[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

With the Olympic games beginning soon, this guy deserves a solid 8 for style!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pGAzILnAAxM"]schemat musi być (dj problem remix)      - YouTube[/ame]

clap!clap!clap! LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=pGAzILnAAxM


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oEx5Jh9MZ2Q"]WTF Japanese Sushi Commercial      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

family guy-
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymCoiZS0HLA"]Family Guy - Peter Griffin with Acrylic Nails - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2WWOsJDzH-E&feature=related"]Peter tries red bull - YouTube[/ame]

&

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0RUSEQlxmw&feature=related"]Family guy Iraq lobster! HD      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

it's retratable & sprays many feet! this is for yinz guys:
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aky0VOQiSaw"]XHOSE Commercial - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman




----------



## loboloco

luvs said:


> it's retratable & sprays many feet! this is for yinz guys:
> XHOSE Commercial - YouTube



A neighbor of  mine actually has one of these.  It's kind of creepy to watch, but it works.


----------



## pirate_girl

Ironman said:


>



I like that gals way of dealing with (some) men.


----------



## luvs

loboloco said:


> A neighbor of mine actually has one of these. It's kind of creepy to watch, but it works.


 
i thought all guys owned 'em.....


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPXPN1DeYnc"]cat sits on bicycle      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

luvs said:


> it's retratable & sprays many feet! this is for yinz guys:
> XHOSE Commercial - YouTube



Just like a male appendage ...........


----------



## luvs

Big Dog said:


> Just like a male appendage ...........


 
yes! haha. same thought, here.


----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCiY1y3uJ3o[/ame]


----------



## Big Dog

Ironman said:


> www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCiY1y3uJ3o




Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I'm a little worried about you bro!


----------



## Ironman

Big Dog said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh, I'm a little worried about you bro!


No worries buddy! I thought it was funny to see the look on ppls faces when they heard such a strange song... 

Here's one for you. 





​


----------



## muleman RIP

Dead link Ironman.


----------



## Ironman

Just keep clickin. 

If that don't work, check out this link. 

http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/


----------



## pirate_girl

Make that a banjo! haha

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKg1Dt8PtxI"]Dog Playing Guitar      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rlk

A couple of my classmates and their grandson made this video:  [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lbWHJQK8d84&feature=youtube_gdata_player"]Mac Crazy      - YouTube[/ame]

A little corny, but interesting nevertheless.

Bob


----------



## Melensdad

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qaPYafuZpNE&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huYGhZ9o0Ak&feature=player_embedded"]Clint Eastwood Talking To A Chair (Song A Day #1340)      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkBPxfJTjK8"]The History of SPAM      - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

Hilarious. Free advertising for Spam as well.


----------



## Danang Sailor

I wish the originator of the SPAM = SCAM thing had used some other metaphor.  After having the real thing in the Pacific,
where it is a staple food, I've become quite fond of the stuff and always have a couple of cans in the house.  Can't we find some
other name for the unwanted garbage that is inundating us?  Some name or descriptor that we already don't like.

Example:  Damn!  I just got some _Obama_ in my email Inbox!!


----------



## muleman RIP

But...but...you get the online stuff for free. Last I bought a 4 can pack at Sams was up to $9 + . It is almost as gourmet as corned beef at $5 a can and hard to get.


----------



## pirate_girl

muleman said:


> But...but...you get the online stuff for free. Last I bought a 4 can pack at Sams was up to $9 + . It is almost as gourmet as corned beef at $5 a can and hard to get.


you NEED to go to Dollar General, you preparedness freak, it's 6 bucks there!


----------



## muleman RIP

pirate_girl said:


> you NEED to go to Dollar General, you preparedness freak, it's 6 bucks there!


Sure answer it like a woman! To which product were you talking about?


----------



## pirate_girl

S P A M, said the woman.


----------



## Big Dog

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R9ETlTZoF1E"]The Monkey Joke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## FrancSevin

http://www.americanthinker.com/vide..._obama_to_do_something_about_the_economy.html


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Ironman

Seems like a nice community. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=It4B0D_S_rU"]The Moral High Ground Is Nowhere - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W_tQItVz5f8


----------



## luvs

(there isn't sound on this) [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKU4pwc6N3o&feature=g-vrec"]Hitler Finds Out Obama Ate His Dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RV6MZHRE3jU"]banned commercial for glasses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a8Gjhcf4mhQ"]Jimmy Fallon Sings "Trick or Treat, Smell My Feet" as Bob Dylan (10/31/12) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

So who is really the tough-guy??

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQdqQsivA4U"]When Trying To Look Tough Goes Wrong - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...0.218.750.0j4j1.5.0...0.0...1ac.1.FZ2l-J4U6MU

my nurse jus' showed me these~


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYxU_lYBHpY"]2011 Harley Davidson Lowside Motorcycle Crash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lia

This is more of a cute video, so much as a funny one...  


http://www.break.com/index/cat-hugs-baby-kitten-having-nightmare-2064155


And, the Dog and the rock...   lol


http://www.break.com/index/dog-lear...ibol&utm_medium=referral&utm_campaign=scribol



And finally, a sleeping dog runs into the wall...


http://www.break.com/index/sleeping-dog-runs-into-wall.html


----------



## thcri RIP

Ha ha. Good ones Laurie,  the first two I have not seen but the dog running into the wall I have but I laugh at it every time.


----------



## thcri RIP

Don't upset a frog


[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=QzXM58qR1Es"]How to piss off a frog - YouTube[/ame]


Hope this works.  My tablet may goof it up..


----------



## Lia

Again this isn't really funny, so much as interesting. Not sure where it should go tho...


Thanks murph. This one you will enjoy, being such a proud Grandfather. 


http://www.break.com/longtail-content/3-year-old-is-an-amazing-finger-painter.html


----------



## thcri RIP

That is amazing.  3 years old WOW.  I wished I had my laptop I have some good ones on there.  

Great find Laurie.


----------



## Ironman

*2 girls 4 punches*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WI-jKihBfzA"]WTH: 2 Girls 4 Punches! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

OMFG! You have to watch this one....
http://www.heaven666.org/heaven666-nightmare-12372.php


----------



## rlk

A little long, but humorous.

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0

Bob


----------



## Danang Sailor

rlk said:


> A little long, but humorous.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=wq_lhlIn1e0
> 
> Bob



If you look again, it isn't so humorous after all.  A preview of this country if things don't change.


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jny9bugL-TA"]Laptop Humilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

1 fast tractor. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHl24QynOM&sns=em"]traktor racing volvo terror - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## loboloco

Ironman said:


> 1 fast tractor.
> 
> traktor racing volvo terror - YouTube




Don't think I want to plow quite that fast.


----------



## FrancSevin

That guy is dangerously nuts!  I cannot think of a more unstable platform for a racing engine than a common farm tractor.  High CG and short turning wheelbase..


----------



## nixon

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KShkhIXdf1Y&feature=player_embedded"]Viagra! Best Commercial! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xef0Fzu0W1Y&feature=player_embedded"]Funny, Stupid, and Banned Commercials part 8 (ORIGINAL) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

H/T PG ! [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCruefYl3FI"]Flip Wilson Show with Geraldine and Muhammad Ali - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alonzo Tubbs

Thanks and a tip of the hat to the recently departed and much missed Pirate Girl.  Muleman: please fwd this to PG along with everything else.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=f47_1353943384


----------



## nixon

Alonzo Tubbs said:


> Muleman: please fwd this to PG along with everything else.



Wow there AT, are You saying that Mulemange is a cyber Gossip ? Say it ain't so !


----------



## Ironman

I'm surprised some of these people didn't blow a heart...


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N5OhNplEd4"]Extremely Scary Ghost Elevator Prank in Brazil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NyVYuVPB59M&list=UUXy7f-o2lGoF1PZ-FKeDtSg&index=2"]DAD GOES BLACK FRIDAY SHOPPING - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## snowtrac jim

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3kcp2HWoR54

Immigration Sketch - Not P.C, but made me laugh.


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZ0er3iu6YY&feature=player_embedded"]Elevator Prank: Floor Falls Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MvLghiF7kdw"]Dog Flip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*Pop Rox*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiEP4ijOeyU"]Pop Rocks Banned - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

http://www.wimp.com/roadblockprank/


----------



## Doc

Good find muley.


----------



## luvs

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YXiZnjCf2T8"]STEELERS COACH MIKE TOMLIN & PITTSBURGH DAD - YouTube[/ame]

my new


----------



## luvs

http://www.comedycentral.com/video-clips/tfqc7n/crank-yankers-gladys-reports-a-turd


----------



## luvs

http://www.comedycentral.com/video-clips/lywaxj/crank-yankers-nanny-911


----------



## muleman RIP

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=138130176348220&set=vb.388071227942020&type=2&theater


----------



## muleman RIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qaeLh8IE9sk


----------



## muleman RIP




----------



## catterpillar

funny 3D cartoon: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1bbN08o6Y4"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1bbN08o6Y4[/ame]


----------



## AAUTOFAB1

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qzxoUSrZuU"]How Indiana Jones and the Last Crusade Should Have Ended - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## indago

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-ogrMr4lWc]Air Bag Initiation[/ame]


----------



## Bamby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZNM0ENUCO5I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## muleman RIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=lnaueMJs-Fg#!


----------



## Catavenger

*Um  . . . nice pet*

*Gulp* 
http://screen.yahoo.com/giant-snake-open-doors-224009351.html

 yeah right


----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AtftnZcO3KU"] http://www.YouTube.com/watch?v=AtftnZcO3KU[/ame]


----------



## muleman RIP

http://www.tastefullyoffensive.com/2013/07/hillbilly-dances-to-aretha-franklin.html


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSBsGD9GB5Q"]The Possum Whistle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

OMG!  It's one of those aliens from Men in Black!


----------



## Bamby

Could be a new "Hit" what do you think....

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLtssFSzFlE"]You Picked A Fine Time To Leave Me, Blue Shield[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

For some reason, I laughed out loud when I saw this.


----------



## Bamby

What Happens If A US President Stops Speaking, And Nobody Claps

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVFrdWIs2LI"]Obama: Well That's Embarrassing, No One Clapped 3/25/2014[/ame]

Does it mean that everyone saw right through the endless bluster, hollow rhetoric and empty promises of the man tasked with reading from a teleprompter, and currently in charge of one of the world's most totalitarian states? Because either someone is getting fired for forgetting to turn on the "applause" sign, or Europeans no longer care for the lies uttered by Obama on all topics NSA-related (and all other topics too). One wonders: how long until the US president finally gets the same treatment here?


----------



## Adillo303

Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Doc

I'm wondering if muleman got ahold of your computer or account Andy.   

Is that big Al's sister?   Ya got me wondering.


----------



## luvs

should i have put that into a food-related forum--https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LL96-_87Z9E&feature=player_detailpage#t=0


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## muleman RIP

Click here: Dyson Vac          Commerical


----------



## Danang Sailor

muleman said:


> Click here: Dyson Vac          Commerical



Muley, that made me choke on my coffee.    But, it wasn't a commercial _for_ Dyson; it was showing why this
LG vacuum was better than Dyson.  (Yes, it was mislabeled by the OP in the link.)


----------



## Danang Sailor

This video NSFC -- Not Suitable for Children!

(But if you're as sick of the song as I am, you'll love this!!)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204013536880194


----------



## loboloco

Danang Sailor said:


> This video NSFC -- Not Suitable for Children!
> 
> (But if you're as sick of the song as I am, you'll love this!!)
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10204013536880194


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Galvatron




----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FTAaSjh7qY"]Schumos Coffee Ad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aGb8pMIeY6w"]Dirt Devil-The Exorcist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bczoom

This may have already been posted.

Jimmy Fallon lip sync battle with Emma Stone.

He's pretty good but she kicks his ass.
See her at 1:50 and again at 5:40.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bLBSoC_2IY8"]Lip Sync Battle with Emma Stone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

This is some good advise right here. 

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=uj0mtxXEGE8[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

I don't know if I ever posted this one here, but it never fails to crack me up.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rEDeG7WkcQc"]Birds steals the cannabis joint of a junkie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXieGSAdj4s#t=160


----------



## catterpillar

how do u like this unlucky Grim Reaper?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBmlLKzMA_s

really funny!


----------



## pirate_girl

Irish DUI Test

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L62c5302pYY"]Irish (Scottish) DUI test - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=br0NW9ufUUw"]Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Daylight Saving Time - How Is This Still A Thing? (HBO) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## MrLiberty

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOgd9hitEAE"]I Don't Look Good Naked Anymore - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Another Mom of the year?



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkSD69ONhRM"]I'm Speeding : Lol : Mother Interrupts Son's Bootleg Music Video Shoot - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pupis123

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XWavOLvzFyw"]NEW Alien-like Ribbon Worm / Червь убийца использует паутину чтобы поймать добычу - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AAkYuEH2uI0"]Pregnant lady farts her kid out - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fybch3DX8c8"]Smart Dog Drives Smart Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j3fKUI3s_rA"]New Truck For Women. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc




----------



## Jim_S RIP

Someone has too much times on their hands 

Automated corkscrew

http://www.youtube.com/embed/wSuH9u0kvhU?rel=0


----------



## kcvet

jim slagle said:


> Someone has too much times on their hands
> 
> Automated corkscrew
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/embed/wSuH9u0kvhU?rel=0



yeah way to much


----------



## pupis123

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GVhEdsWoODw"]Cat vs Snake / แมวสู้กับงู - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

ANIMAL HOUSE, the most realistic movie ever produced about college life, now has a commercial parody and its awesome.

https://youtu.be/iOEgDbdjj2s


----------



## bczoom

Can't get the link to work.


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0FAdEzhorq4"]A great self introduction - Secondhand Lions movie - Hub McCann speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dFuu9EsGW3E"]WHEN YOU WIN THE ARGUMENT - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Street Surfing


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkGTwmJxHA0"]JERRY LEWIS rock'n'roll - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kcvet

mtntopper said:


> A great self introduction - Secondhand Lions movie - Hub McCann speech - YouTube



good flick just watched it yesterday


----------



## Lenny

@ pirate_girl

That was enjoyable!  Jerry Lewis is still around.  March 16, 1926 (age 89)

Being 68, I also remember The Dean Martin and Jerry Lewis Show.


----------



## MrLiberty

I remember the old days of the MDA telethon when Frank Sinatra brought on Dean Martin.  It had been I think over 20 years since Jerry Lewis and Dean had spoken to one another.


----------



## Doc

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eryxAcsTcOA"]Huge Bear Surprises Crew on EcoBubble Photo Shoot in BC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## catterpillar

oh I loved this Christmas video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-IMbN7mV47o
sometimes presents can be quite unexpected, ha


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XriXDtfqCg"]Trump meets The Honeymooners - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

*poppin!*

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOg-XAL8O10[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxOP9HR7N0I"]Marty Realizes Trump Became President - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame]www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFV9OtOJct8[/ame]


----------



## Av8r3400

Car Jacking


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hma1l14xbG0"]Bernie Sanders as George Costanza in Seinfeld - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_tOhUmNpTJE"]"Politically Unbalanced" | Jeff Dunham - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Melensdad

Apparently if you shoot a gun at an angry Russian you get your car trashed.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=75&v=E9vtyBwa6LU


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbI5gCZq_SY"]PRESIDENTIAL BEST FUNNY NEWS BLOOPERS | Try Not to Laugh Compilation | News BE Funny Videos 2016 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

LMAO  

Dickens Cider

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NxMl4ZXNqDc"]Bob & Tom - Dickens Cider - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdGqsj9pNqA"]Maddow Meltdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

What an absolute shit show.  I wouldn't expect anything less from that fruitcake. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0a7KChaUyg"]Shitshow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

[emoji12] [emoji12] [emoji12] 


https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=ExKniuRHddA


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PA9fQyTRoJk"]Mental Health[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S807_rGTIZI"]Guy Cries Over The Election Results. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u1hnBv12-uk"]The Devil Went Down To Georgia White Trash Washing Machine Cover - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

One of the funniest pranks 

Sooo bad.     LMAO

Spider hidden in Toilet paper ....wait for it.    

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PdaVBRIJmrE"]Hilarious spider Prank reaction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Well that escalated quickly (dog with fireworks) Vine

[ame="http://youtube.com/watch?v=unjHV8BJlq0&"]Well that escalated quickly (dog with fireworks) Vine - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Desert Dude

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LowVhCfLm68"]Hold the Elevator | Robot Chicken | Adult Swim - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ironman

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg5LXaXQXfs"]ISIS MEMBER RUN DOWN BY CRAZY EX-GIRLFRIEND! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHzSwsIGFUY"]Difference between men and women - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## NorthernRedneck

https://youtu.be/zabXCwvFKYg


----------



## Melensdad

Fencing lesson at our high school ...

http://img.pr0gramm.com/2014/08/22/f53b1d94360bc635.gif


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. Warning. Not suitable for younger viewers. Sensitive democrats or liberals. Offensive language. 

Enjoy!



https://youtu.be/XzfiM11z5uQ


----------



## Melensdad

The Millennial Job Interview ... 

Link to VIMEO video >>> https://vimeo.com/239050403


----------



## Melensdad

TV talking heads versus reality ... they said no companies will pay workers more after the tax cuts.  



This is a must watch video!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=121&v=6mfEJ-j2pNo


----------



## Jim_S RIP

I’m told that this is the State Song of Pennsylvania.

From experience it could also be the song for Virginia!  

Edit:  found this in the comments 





> .It was I-55 north of West Memphis, AR.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-L7UAyQ83Yg"]Orange Barrels - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Doc

I thought Ohio was the orange barrel capital of the world.  They are everywhere.  No work going on but miles and miles of barrels.  Work scheduled for Aug, barrels go up in Apr.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Hahaha. This should be a classic. The Trudeau drinking game. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10155433668167303&id=543582302


----------



## pirate_girl

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ITTDcuT9hys"]AFV - Mailman VS Turkey - YouTube[/ame]
Turkey vs mailman.
Lol


----------



## nixon

Always expect the unexpected ......


----------



## pirate_girl

https://m.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=106&v=qaLwvkLYYLQ


----------



## pirate_girl

Frozen food porn

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=wVHzdVQ0VTg"]DEVOUR Food Porn | Big Game 2019 Uncensored - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Dylan Roche

This kid is so funny.
14 year old comedian.

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=X-JJWku8_6Q"]Dylan Roche | 14 Year Old Stand Up Comedian - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## pirate_girl

Jerry Lewis- Beans

[ame="http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=aNkLTAd68KY"]Jerry Lewis - Beans (At War With The Army) (1950) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nixon

https://imgur.com/gallery/ofQAQ4z#62zGpym


----------



## Doc

Not funny but insane.   WTH.

Man tries not to miss ferry dukes of hazzard style.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyD-...m20PtEELiQKd0GE_m6sp48tukYRDURNx8&app=desktop


----------



## Bamby

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lf3mgmEdfwg[/ame]


----------



## mtntopper

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rw_tGPVyKYI[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

17 year olds dial a rotary phone :th_lmao:

A

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OADXNGnJok[/ame]

A


----------



## Bannedjoe

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3Ypx2T8eeI[/ame]


----------



## Doc

Brenda's beaver needs a barber 


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3QRd9-_kYI[/ame]


----------



## Bannedjoe

Doc said:


> Brenda's beaver needs a barber



That was funny as hell!

Here's another fun video on a similar note.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYDfwUJzYQg[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

BIG oops!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOpf-xw9FNU[/ame]


----------



## Jim_S RIP

From the comments:

“ Obviously this is just the final step in manufacturing convertibles. Nothing to see here.”


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Let's see if the link works. Lol. I found it kinda funny.

http://www.facebook.com/260681074062388/posts/2145731682223975/


----------



## jillcrate

*Little car towing a trailer dies*

Check out this clip of a car trying to pull a trailer up a hill. They almost get to the top when the car finally gives out. 

http://www.lustiges.ch/download/toomuchweight.wmv


*LOCAL MEDIA PLAYER NEEDED TO VIEW.... I hope some others can enjoy this!!!!*


----------



## daxers

great ones


----------



## daxers

I am big fan of Minecraft and like to watch different minecraft video on Youtube.But for watching I use  (link broken) because I can not log itnto my youtube channels.


----------



## 300 H and H

Dear John​(1) Dear John - YouTube


----------



## Bannedjoe

Don't ask why.
Just enjoy!


----------



## NorthernRedneck

???












????


----------



## NorthernRedneck




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman




----------



## pirate_girl

The Vaccine Rap


----------



## Ironman




----------



## Ironman

NEWSMAX!


----------



## Ironman

.


----------



## waybomb

Nuthin left to rebuild. I grenaded a bunch of big blocks back in my drag racing days, but never that bad.


----------



## m1west

waybomb said:


> Nuthin left to rebuild. I grenaded a bunch of big blocks back in my drag racing days, but never that bad.


My sickness was a blown alcohol KB hemi in a marathon boat. most run time I ever put on one including testing was 20 hours


----------



## waybomb

Fortunately, I took up boating after drag racing. Never popped one in the drag boat. KB hemi - any left? Always wanted one.


----------



## Ironman

waybomb said:


> Nuthin left to rebuild. I grenaded a bunch of big blocks back in my drag racing days, but never that bad.


That was in Shipshewana last weekend. I like how that guy walks up at the end and points for him to back up until he sees the problem


----------



## Ironman




----------



## m1west

waybomb said:


> Fortunately, I took up boating after drag racing. Never popped one in the drag boat. KB hemi - any left? Always wanted one.


Traded, 2 complete motors in parts, 1471 blower, injector, , fuel pumps and a stack injector for my hauler and a Tucker snow cat from a seller that posted The Tucker for sale on this site. Then sold the Tucker on this site. I still have the Hauler and no more K/B parts.


----------



## Lenny

FUNNY - ONLY 30 SECONDS


----------



## Lenny

FUNNY & ENTERTAINING!  Watch 30 seconds and I'm I'm sure you'll watch the rest.​​Larry Griswold Frank Sinatra Show November 13,1951​


----------



## Umberto




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels

My brother sent me this.


----------



## Ironman




----------



## chowderman

putting venison on the table for Christmas . . .


----------



## mtmudrunner

Ironman said:


>


That was excellent!!!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

mtmudrunner said:


> That was excellent!!!


Hell yeah!!!


----------



## Ironman




----------

